# Malc's coffee emporium open for business!!!!



## m4lcs67

Finally and after much deliberation on my part and also some wonderful advice from you lot, here is my rig in all it's glory. The hardware is there now. All that remains is to work my way through all the different varieties of bean.


----------



## Milanski

Tidy little setup there Malc! Nice one. Enjoy!


----------



## DavecUK

Looks very nice....the only bit I don't like

That tray!


----------



## froggystyle

Looking good Malc!


----------



## Milanski

...love the way you've carefully laid the bottomless pf on two saucers


----------



## m4lcs67

Milanski. I just had to show off the naked portafilter.

Dave. I agree with you about the tray, but I struggled to get one that was pretty. It is purely functional. Stops the worktop from getting covered in coffee grinds anyway;-)


----------



## coffeechap

Functional but good, nice little set up you have there


----------



## DavecUK

m4lcs67 said:


> Milanski. I just had to show off the naked portafilter.
> 
> Dave. I agree with you about the tray, but I struggled to get one that was pretty. It is purely functional. Stops the worktop from getting covered in coffee grinds anyway;-)


A black one to match the worktop would look nice and show off the kit.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=black+tray


----------



## Geordie Boy

Nice pairing and great cup stacking skills


----------



## Thecatlinux

Looking all set to go


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Looking good







nice tidy little set up.


----------



## Yes Row

That's one BIG cup on the machine!


----------



## m4lcs67

Dave. Thanks very much for the links to the trays. I didn't realise that Amazon did so many different ones. I just called into our local branch of The Range and this is pretty much all they had. It wasn't expensive anyway. A nice black melamine one should do the trick. Maybe it is a bit of my ocd coming out, but I have to have things just right, so I think i'll be partaking in a different one.


----------



## iroko

Great little set up.


----------



## Phil104

A big thumbs up from me Malc - and the picture at the top of the thread and the other one you posted have given me a much better idea of the dimensions of Malc's Mignon than just reading about the dimensions. A black tray will complete the picture.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats Malc , nice set up there... Enjoy the experiments and the coffee


----------



## froggystyle

Yes Row said:


> That's one BIG cup on the machine!


Sort of cup my wife would like, full of bloody milk!


----------



## DavecUK

m4lcs67 said:


> Dave. Thanks very much for the links to the trays. I didn't realise that Amazon did so many different ones. I just called into our local branch of The Range and this is pretty much all they had. It wasn't expensive anyway. A nice black melamine one should do the trick. Maybe it is a bit of my ocd coming out, but I have to have things just right, so I think i'll be partaking in a different one.


Well the rest of it looks so good, it's a shame to not have the matching tray, certainly understand about the mess situation though.


----------



## El carajillo

Looking good Malc you are moving along in leaps and bounds. I think OCD and COFFEE are a great combination:good:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one Malc - enjoy your set up.


----------



## m4lcs67

Thanks a million to you all for your kind words, comments and encouragement. Without your guidance, experience and knowledge I wouldn't be at the point that I am now. Standing at the edge of something really great. Gone is the pre-ground coffee. Gone is the lousy paranello frother. The pressurised baskets banished forever.

Now I have the gear there is nowhere to hide. It is down to me now. Honing my skills and gaining experience. Practice, practice, practice. Before I was just pretending really, but things are getting serious now. This whole coffee making malarkey just got moved up a few more notches.

Oh, and Dave. Just ordered a black tray off Amazon. Should be here in a few days. That will finish things off once and for all.

Happy days.


----------



## Charliej

m4lcs67 said:


> That will finish things off once and for all.
> 
> Happy days.


Famous last words







Never forget that as the Borg say you have now "been assimilated" so best off just getting your wages paid directly to your coffee equipment and bean suppliers of choice


----------



## jeebsy

It's one year to the day tomorrow since I got my Classic and a Mignon


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> It's one year to the day tomorrow since I got my Classic and a Mignon


And look at you now! That was a speedy journey.


----------



## jeebsy

Convinced myself it was a series of opportunities too good to pass up that led to my current situation


----------



## Daren

Who said coffee was addictive?

Jeebsys bank manager


----------



## muddy250

Nice! I just started researching coffee this week whilst laid up and have decided on the exact same setup as you!

My new to me Classic is coming on Tuesday and I think I'll be ordering the Mignon next week.

I suspected I might be getting into yet another OCD/ expensive hobby here and it seems I was right.

Can't be as bad as my watch collecting problem though. ;-)

PS. A note just popped up in my phone to tell me my milk jug and thermometer just shipped, here we go.


----------



## froggystyle

muddy250 said:


> Nice! I just started researching coffee this week whilst laid up and have decided on the exact same setup as you!
> 
> My new to me Classic is coming on Tuesday and I think I'll be ordering the Mignon next week.
> 
> I suspected I might be getting into yet another OCD/ expensive hobby here and it seems I was right.
> 
> Can't be as bad as my watch collecting problem though. ;-)
> 
> PS. A note just popped up in my phone to tell me my milk jug and thermometer just shipped, here we go.


Welcome to the classic club!


----------



## muddy250

froggystyle said:


> Welcome to the classic club!


Thanks! Got it on the FS section here. It has a new silvia wand fitted so I'll never get to see a panarello in action. May as well try to get it right from the off.


----------



## froggystyle

Good start!

Get the OPV mod done to lower the pressure if not already done, makes a big difference to taste!


----------



## m4lcs67

Hey Chris,

You have a thing for nice watches as well? I have a couple of beauties. Firstly a Seiko Sportura Honda F1 Chronograph, but my absolute baby is a Breitling Chronomat GT. Cost me a fortune, but it is without doubt the most beautiful watch with a blue leather strap, blue facia and gold dials. It looks the biz.

PS. Looks like you have started down that slippery slope that the rest of us have with regards to the coffee.


----------



## m4lcs67

Great advice from Froggy regarding the opv. I did mine the other week and replaced the pressurised baskets with non pressurised ones. You will also be glad that you won't have to put up with the paranello. It is colossal rubbish. It is unfortunate that it took me ages to realise it for myself. The silvia, once you have initially mastered it will be 1000 times better.


----------



## m4lcs67

Finally, the definitive picture of my set-up with additional items that I forgot to add on the first one. This is it........


----------



## froggystyle

Need some colour in there Malc!

Get some funky cups....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Like the minimalist black and white look - even down to the Rave beans - just a hint of colour with the red tamp - nice set up.


----------



## m4lcs67

Cheers. Have decided to lose the ropey tray. I have a plain black one on the way, but for photographic purposes I though I would keep it simple. With my worktop being black and grey I thought it wouldn't show up the kit, but as the lighting in my kitchen is pretty decent coupled with the fact that I have a good camera, everything seems to have been picked out quite well.


----------



## DavecUK

Yay.....classy!


----------



## Mouse

I'm being picky now Malc







http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p95319

You've certainly got all bases covered in a very short time - Well done!


----------



## m4lcs67

You got me there, Mouse.


----------



## DavecUK

Mouse said:


> I'm being picky now Malc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p95319
> 
> You've certainly got all bases covered in a very short time - Well done!


The best way to solve that is with a 1kg bag of coffee!


----------



## muddy250

m4lcs67 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> You have a thing for nice watches as well? I have a couple of beauties. Firstly a Seiko Sportura Honda F1 Chronograph, but my absolute baby is a Breitling Chronomat GT. Cost me a fortune, but it is without doubt the most beautiful watch with a blue leather strap, blue facia and gold dials. It looks the biz.
> 
> PS. Looks like you have started down that slippery slope that the rest of us have with regards to the coffee.


Yep, I have a few oldies but I started on Omegas a few years back, SMP, Planet Ocean and last year an Aqua Terra so I think I need to stop for a bit. I'm still hunting a birth year Seamaster so will grab one as soon as I see the one but then I'm done... ha ha ha who am I kidding...

I tried on a Brietling SOH recently, lovely thing. I have to stop going into dealers but I always veer right in the door instead of going past!

I hope to keep better control of the coffee situation...


----------



## DavecUK

muddy250 said:


> Yep, I have a few oldies but I started on Omegas a few years back, SMP, Planet Ocean and last year an Aqua Terra so I think I need to stop for a bit. I'm still hunting a birth year Seamaster so will grab one as soon as I see the one but then I'm done... ha ha ha who am I kidding...
> 
> I tried on a Brietling SOH recently, lovely thing. I have to stop going into dealers but I always veer right in the door instead of going past!
> 
> I hope to keep better control of the coffee situation...


It's a bad road to go down..can cost you a lot of money. I've collected a few in my time.


----------



## muddy250

DavecUK said:


> It's a bad road to go down..can cost you a lot of money. I've collected a few in my time.


Oh yes, I'm in for a few bob already but I think I can stop anytime I like.


----------



## El carajillo

The only one I lay claim on is the HEUER PROFESSIONAL DIVING. PRE TAG /H


----------



## froggystyle

I once had one with a calculator!


----------



## m4lcs67

We have a great jeweller where I live and everytime I walk past their window I have to stop at the watch section and have a right old drool. Breitlings, Tag Heuer, Omega. I could quite easily walk in there and come out with 10 different watches and be about 30-40 grand lighter. When I got my Breitling I was walking through Nottingham city centre (was visiting my girlfriend)and there was a branch of Goldsmiths. I didn't intend to buy anything, but I went in anyway and started to browse. Well one of the sales assistants came over and I had seen this stunning watch, so I tried it on. It looked fantastic, so I decided to have it. I even remember to this day the exact moment I walked out of the shop with it strapped to my wrist thinking, what have I just done. It cost £1800. £1800 on an impulse buy. It is a good job I don't do that everyday.


----------



## DavecUK

I thought I had kicked the bug years ago, but started looking at a Seiko Astron and ended up with

http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/watch-detail/?model=AT8060-50E








http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/watch-detail/?model=AT8060-50E

Fortunately a cheapie, I think about £300 but I don't really need another watch.

I usually wear this one below every day, had it for 10 years or so.. it was to be my last watch in the collection....but then 10 years later I weakened.









There is one on ebay at the moment, but it doesn't look quite right..missing the words 25 jewels on the dial.

I have a few more fairly expensive ones....sometimes I regret buying them, one spent most of it's life in a safety deposit box!


----------



## m4lcs67

Very nice. My Seiko was about £300 if I remember. There is just something about a nice watch. People who are not really bothered just don't get it. I suppose in a way coffee and watches can become obsessive. We all have our little quirks!

My Breitling only comes out on special occasions. Mostly it is safely stored in it's Bakelite box.


----------



## muddy250

I wear mine to work, gardening, fixing motorbikes anywhere really now. I did intend my first one as a best watch but I just enjoy them for what they are now. They're tough enough and too pretty to live in a safe. They're only watches after all is said and done. That said, the SMP is the beater I go to for really rough jobs and I'll stick it in my pocket if things get too bad!

My first was an impulse buy too but the others were planned and I keep moving the mental goalposts about how much it's ok to spend. Dangerous.


----------



## m4lcs67

I have a cheapy digital for mucking around, then my Seiko for general day-to-day use and my Breitling for special occasions.


----------



## muddy250

I have this I use when cycling too but day to day I spent too much on my omegas not to wear them.


----------



## muddy250

m4lcs67 said:


> Very nice. My Seiko was about £300 if I remember. There is just something about a nice watch. People who are not really bothered just don't get it. I suppose in a way coffee and watches can become obsessive. We all have our little quirks!
> 
> My Breitling only comes out on special occasions. Mostly it is safely stored in it's Bakelite box.


Oh yes, watches are definitely an obsession.

I suspect I'm walking into another here. 

Get that Breitling on your wrist! A few little dings and scuffs will give it character and remind you what you were doing when you got them.


----------



## muddy250

El carajillo said:


> The only one I lay claim on is the HEUER PROFESSIONAL DIVING. PRE TAG /H


That's a great piece, classic diver.


----------



## Geordie Boy

froggystyle said:


> I once had one with a calculator!


I had one of these bad boys back at school, awesome at the time. Could hold a massive 50 phone numbers though you needed small fingers to use it!


----------



## charris

I like watches a lot also. Panerai, Hublot, Breitling is what I wear these days. I would like to get a titanium panerai for everyday wear.


----------



## Charliej

I've got a Planet Ocean which I wear some of the time and an older Fossil divers watch( bought when Fossil weren't cheap tat it cost me £400 duty free). I always wore the Fossil for work as my job was very hard on watches because of the size, weight and shape of large sound equipment and the awkward placement and style of some handles always meant then when carrying the gear it always pressed back on to your wrist and push your watch right against your arm.


----------



## m4lcs67

Back onto the coffee for a mo, but my black plastic tray has landed. Gives the whole set-up and understated but classy look. That's a wrap!!!!!


----------



## m4lcs67

Now back onto the watches, or should we switch to the off topic section? I've a sneaking suspicion this thread could run for a bit;-)


----------



## Phil104

m4lcs67 said:


> Back onto the coffee for a mo, but my black plastic tray has landed. Gives the whole set-up and understated but classy look. That's a wrap!!!!!


 Sometimes the smallest things make a big difference to how it all looks: a different plastic tray here, a screwless flat plate brushed stainless steel switch there..don't ever give up pursuing perfection, Malc


----------



## muddy250

m4lcs67 said:


> Back onto the coffee for a mo, but my black plastic tray has landed. Gives the whole set-up and understated but classy look. That's a wrap!!!!!


Pictures?


----------



## DavecUK

ye...photos and cost of said tray?


----------



## m4lcs67

Here is the tray in question. Just the right size with a nice deep lip running around the edge. The space I have is rather small, so it was crucial to get a tray just the correct dimensions. Cost £7 off Amazon. I must say I am half tempted to get stuck into the Rave beans that came the other day. They were roasted last Monday (19th May). I have nearly finished the supermarket ones that I used when the grinder arrived. I anticipate great things when I have my very first cup with the Raves. I ordered a couple of different varieties on Friday (also from Rave), so there will be more tasting to come. At least I have now set the ball rolling with the beans, so I can now place orders, so that they all begin to overlap each other, so I will never be without some. Once I have tasted the Raves i'll be giving them a review in the beans section.


----------



## DavecUK

Lookin good.....so what's r u saving up for next?


----------



## m4lcs67

Haven't decided yet, Dave. Was speaking to Froggy the other day and he has a coffee roaster, so who knows. I might have a dabble myself.


----------



## DavecUK

m4lcs67 said:


> Haven't decided yet, Dave. Was speaking to Froggy the other day and he has a coffee roaster, so who knows. I might have a dabble myself.


You should, it's not that hard to get a decent result. I do wish more people would properly mod their Genes though....turns them into a completely different roaster. There are also some half decent looking custome Triac power controllers on e-bay (and maplin now) and there never used to be. 230V heating element and yer good to go. I'll be honest I had forgotten how good the modded ones were until I sold mine. In some ways for me the jury is out on whether a modded Gene is potentially better than the Quest M3 I kept....there I've said it now!

But as I'm not using the quest either, I suppose it's academic...it's only for emergencies in case my big roaster is down.

So yeah, try the roasting...you only live once....!


----------



## muddy250

m4lcs67 said:


> Now back onto the watches, or should we switch to the off topic section? I've a sneaking suspicion this thread could run for a bit;-)


How about a mix? Got my new to me GC today.


----------



## m4lcs67

Blimey, Chris. That photo is a thing of beauty.


----------



## muddy250

m4lcs67 said:


> Blimey, Chris. That photo is a thing of beauty.


Lots of heavy stainless steel.


----------

